# Türklingel mit Kamera über wago steuern



## Andi19851985 (5 November 2014)

Hallo,

Ich bin momentan an der Elektroplanung meines Hauses, dass ich gerne über die Wago Steuerung realisieren möchte.
Als Zentrallsteuereinheit würde ich gerne eine visualisierung machen die ich entweder auf einem WindowsTab über die Webvisu betreibe oder mich doch für die *Xsolution *Variante entscheide.
Ich habe leider nur die Grundkentnisse Was Wago und CoDeSys angeht.
Für die Lichtsteuerung, Rolladen usw. reicht es aber aus.
Bin jetzt bei dem Punkt mit der Türklingel angekommen und überlege ob ich die auch über Wago steuern soll oder eine fertige Sprechanlage installieren soll.
Nun zur meiner Frage.
Folgendes soll passieren:
Sobald Draussen der Klingeltaster betätigt wird, ertönt eine Klingel (entweder eintweder eine seperate oder noch besser direkt auf dem Tablet)
und gleichzeitig wir das Bild der Kamera die Draussen an der tür montiert wird direkt auf das tablet übertragen and automatisch in der Visu angezeigt.
Ist sowas mit der Wago Steuerung überhaupt möglich?
Oder hat einer von euch eine andere Idee wie man das lösen könnte?

Ich würde mich über eure Ideen sehr freuen.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Schablone (6 November 2014)

Nimm einfach das:

http://www.amazon.de/DoorBot-Die-Türklingel-für-Smartphones/dp/B00EP5W22A


----------



## wolfi-sps (9 November 2014)

Hallo Andi19851985,

Du kannst in Deiner Visu ein "ActiveX-Element" einfügen. Das klappt.

wolfi-sps


----------

